# People remember to buckle up!



## smurfette (Jan 14, 2013)

Took this one over the weekend and thought to share - Dugo didn't like driving at all at the beginning but the "100" trips to the vet for check ups and making him sit on the back seat instead of the front has cured his constent complaining.

These days he actually prefers to sit next to me so I decided to buckle him up for safety reason - he just sits very still and actually leans into the safety belt when I turn or stop. 

What a cool V : he just needs shades!

Any other Vs got any car photos?


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

When I get home from work I'll take pics of our car setup. Like Data, our pup gets the back bench and I've made a nice anchor system out of climbing equipment that attaches to the child seat anchors. He wears his car specific harness. We also have one of those backseat hammocks that protects the seats and keeps him out of the floor boards. Once I get pics it will make more sense. Till then, here's a pic of Kauzy riding shotgun on our last 8 hour road trip. He had to be as close as possible so I put a pillow over the hand brake handle


----------



## smurfette (Jan 14, 2013)

Ah - would like to see the harness. Also ordered a backseat hammock but still awaiting delivery - think my car will be happier than Dugo  Love the photo dmak!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Re: People remember to buckle up!*



dmak said:


> When I get home from work I'll take pics of our car setup. Like Data, our pup gets the back bench and I've made a nice anchor system out of climbing equipment that attaches to the child seat anchors. He wears his car specific harness. We also have one of those backseat hammocks that protects the seats and keeps him out of the floor boards. Once I get pics it will make more sense. Till then, here's a pic of Kauzy riding shotgun on our last 8 hour road trip. He had to be as close as possible so I put a pillow over the hand brake handle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

